# Waterdrop nightmare!



## Overread (Nov 19, 2010)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1009/5190851544_f9c9b2d641_b.jpg
Gah forget shiny insects there shots are hard! 

I'm thinking the only way I can get these  kinds of shot are going to have to involve focus stacking so that the surface and the waterdrops reflection are in focus - added to that either long exposures with natural light or cross posterization of the flash light to try and hide those horribly large and distracting highlights.

Anyone else got any thoughts and suggestions? Any input greatly welcome.


----------



## Markw (Nov 19, 2010)

I have the same issues.  Natural light seems to be a winner, but most of the time there seems to be a DOF issue.  Let me know if you come up with anything.  Id love to know.

Mark


----------



## NateS (Nov 22, 2010)

I have had similar results.  I've done a bit of research, and for me, I think I will have to use natural light (no flash at all), a tripod and a stack of anywhere from 2-6 images.  My current tripod is pretty crappy, but I still might try getting a cheap $80 macro rail to mount on it just to try these out.  Dew refraction shots are very cool, but I just don't know how you could do them handheld (especially since you can't use flash).


----------



## Overread (Nov 22, 2010)

See LordV manages with flash and handheld stacking with his if you have a look at his flickr stream - though that said he must have one steady set of hands because handheld stacking is darn hard (I often find the most limiting thing is the recycle on the flash and missing out a frame or two - something that makes me want a battery pack for even faster recycling - even if I'd have to remember not to overdo it and cook the flash!)


----------

